# Shark Fishing Questions



## froglegs (Mar 24, 2008)

Greeting guys and gals,

I am heading down next week and plan to try to beach a shark. I don't have all of the right gear but I will be using my Striper rod and real. If it doesn't work then oh well...at least I tried. 

1) Can you guys give me some insight on what type of rig to use as far as leader,lead, hooks, etc.? 

2) I am fairly certain I will be able to catch some ladies, hardtails, pomps, catfish etc.Do those make for good baits?Do you fish themwhole, cut them up, alive, etc.?

3) I may or may not have access to a yak. If i don't i will likely be casting some form of cut bait or whole smaller fish (see #2). How far out do I need to be in order to have a shot at any size shark? Given my tackle constraints I am looking for the 30 - 50 lb range. 

4) What time is best to fish? I presume nightbut would love yourtake. 

Thanks in advance!

Ryan


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Do a "shark" search, and PM a couple of these sharkers....

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic125918-12-1.aspx

As for me...I don't target Sharks but have caught a nice one:banghead


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Sent ya a PM froglegs!


----------

